# Windows Server 2008 R2 tutorial/guide



## satimis

Hi folks,

I'm searching tutorial/guide for Remote Desktop Services for Windows Server 2008 R2 and found follow;

Remote Desktop Services in Windows Server 2008 R2
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd647502(WS.10).aspx

It is quite complete. But I need to download each step-by-step guide.

Please advise where can I find an online complete guide. Google brought me many but most of them are video. TIA

B.R.
satimis


----------



## daz1

yes its a good guide, can you not copy paste into word?


----------



## daz1

http://oreilly.com/catalog/dnswinsvr/chapter/ch08.pdf

any good?


----------



## satimis

daz1 said:


> yes its a good guide, can you not copy paste into word?


Hi,

I have no problem downloading the guide, reading it on .doc formate, converting it to .pdf etc. What I expect to find is online guide/tutorial in stead of downloading all files.

B.R.
satimis


----------



## centauricw

The best book I've ever found for Terminal Services is Brian Madden's _Terminal Services for Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Advanced Technical Design Guide_, which you can read online at his site.


----------



## satimis

centauricw said:


> The best book I've ever found for Terminal Services is Brian Madden's _Terminal Services for Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Advanced Technical Design Guide_, which you can read online at his site.


Hi,

Thanks for your link.

There are lot of changes on Windows Server 2008 R2. The link can be used as reference.

Even without guides/tutorial it is possible to setup the server by exploration, clicking around on screen with the mouse pointer. But it will take a considerable time.

I found many online video. But they are incomplete.

B.R.
satimis


----------

